# Do You Get Scared  ?



## KingsX (May 16, 2019)

?

Do any of you singles sometimes get scared... either for a good reason or for no specific reason at all ??

As I grow older,  I've been disappointed to discover I'm not as "brave" as I was when I was younger.

The irony is... when I was younger I had so much more responsibility [I was a single working mother]
with less security than I have now. Maybe I just didn't have the spare time to worry.  When I was young
and a crisis happened,  I would think to myself... I must be brave for my child so he feels secure.

Now that it's only me... there's no more reason to even pretend to be brave.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2019)

I'm not single, but I do seem to have more fears than when I was young.   I suppose it comes from knowing that I'm not immortal after all.   I get more anxious about perceived physical ailments, always thinking the worst when I have a new ache or pain.   I'm also more nervous if I'm in the house alone at night.


----------



## KingsX (May 16, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm not single, but I do seem to have more fears than when I was young.   I suppose it comes from knowing that I'm not immortal after all.   I get more anxious about perceived physical ailments, always thinking the worst when I have a new ache or pain.   I'm also more nervous if I'm in the house alone at night.




Thanks for responding.   Great insight that ever growing reality of one's frail mortality might be the basis of nondescript fear.

I'm home alone every night... and like many urban areas,  crime here has increased.

But ironically,  my perceived imaginary fears are more scary than potential real ones !

.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2019)

KingsX said:


> Thanks for responding.   Great insight that ever growing reality of one's frail mortality might be the basis of nondescript fear.
> 
> I'm home alone every night... and *like many urban areas,  crime here has increased.
> *
> ...



I'm in the Houston area, so I know what you mean.


----------



## KingsX (May 16, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm in the Houston area, so I know what you mean.




I'm in Dallas.  

Thanks to "Nextdoor" where neighbors can share info on line... I see many reports of car break-ins being committed in my area.  

Several times the past few months, the code box  on my garage door has been tampered with at night while I was at home.  It happened again just a few nights ago. This time I heard the would be thieves making noise in my attached garage area while I was in the house watching TV!

.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2019)

Oh, my.   Hearing someone trying to break in would definitely be scary.  

I wouldn't mind living in the Dallas area; it's nicer than here I think.   My oldest son lived in Dallas for a while and I loved to visit him there.   My daughters both live in the Austin area, which I HATE; I have never understood the attraction of Austin.


----------



## KingsX (May 17, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh, my.   Hearing someone trying to break in would definitely be scary.
> 
> .




Having my AR-15 nearby helps.   So fun, easy and accurate to operate !!

Of course, I've only used it for target practice... so far!


----------



## KingsX (May 17, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I wouldn't mind living in the Dallas area; it's nicer than here I think.   My oldest son lived in Dallas for a while and I loved to visit him there.   My daughters both live in the Austin area, which I HATE; I have never understood the attraction of Austin.




I was born in west Texas... but my family moved to  Dallas when I was a child.

Of course,  that Dallas was another world.  Everything is totally different now.


----------



## Wren (May 17, 2019)

I get scared when I read the newspaper with the increase in violent crime, places I would walk  quite happily a couple of years ago I wouldn’t go there alone now


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2019)

I get scared, or maybe angry, when I visit the little town where I was born and left in 59. The drugs have taken over and some of the beautiful homes I remember are falling apart. 

Today, as the same when I was a child, I don’t like to be alone at night. Every little noise can set my nerves on end.


----------



## Ronni (May 17, 2019)

I think when we're young we feel bulletproof, and like we're going to live forever!!!  I know I did.  

Reality set in when it hit me that I had more years behind me than I likely did ahead of me. I felt more humble when I really connected with my mortality.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2019)

I'm not afraid when alone in my house. But I would be afraid to walk in other areas at night, to enter an ATM outlet at the bank at night.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2019)

Yes, I get scared at times, anxious at times about things and I agree it's different when we are alone and older.  I have no one living with me to protect me.  I do have 911 to use if anything goes terribly wrong.  I got scared once when a man was trying to get into the apt. building and knew he didn't live here and it was in the wee morning hours.  I alerted the police and they came out and checked it out.  

I carry pepper spray for when I go out and sometimes even forget that I have it.  It will come in handy if I need it.  Only had to pull it out once before in all my years.  Didn't have to use it as the man backed off once I told him I would use it on him if he touched  me.  That reminds me I probably should get a new one as I don't know how long it is good for.


----------



## Butterfly (May 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm not afraid when alone in my house. But I would be afraid to walk in other areas at night, to enter an ATM outlet at the bank at night.



Same here.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 19, 2019)

I know I'm more cautious about things than I was when I was younger. You know - when both my knees worked fine and I was more physically fit/weighed less, LOL!

Having always lived in the "big city" and raised in the urban ghetto, caution about burglary, dark streets in marginal areas, etc., is second nature to me.

One issue I noted about my MIL's dementia - as it progressed, she became increasingly anxious and fearful. It was a subtle change; we only noticed it when we looked back at her behavior over a period of months. Those "no, I don't feel like it" answers were actually hiding a higher anxiety level. She had been a fairly social person before her dementia.

If you have a loved one whom you suspect may be starting to have difficulties, this is one of the more important warning signs, as a change in the usual behaviors.


----------



## Buckeye (May 19, 2019)

Scared, no.  But I find that I am more easily startled.  In stores, or driving, any sudden noise, or motion in my peripheral vision, startles me.  Didn't used too.


----------



## Falcon (May 19, 2019)

Hardly  ever.  I'm pretty  aware  of my  surroundings. If it  appears  getting  bad,  I  split


----------



## fmdog44 (May 19, 2019)

I miss not being physically able as I was in my youth and when I encounter a crazy driver for example not that I would instigate a road rage incident but back in my youth I most likely would not have run from it. I occasionally carry a pistol in my truck (and I should more often) but I always think if I had to shoot even in self-defense that is not a guarantee I will not spend time in prison and that is at the bottom of my list of "Things To Do Before I Die". So the bottom line is I have to avoid any physical confrontation with a much younger guy. If I was young and had an issue with a 71 year old man I would laugh it off and walk away but I would not trust the youth today to do the same. At home I feel very secure. I experienced a home break in when I was at home about 30 years ago and when the maniac saw the barrel of my pistol he changed his plans for the night. No shots fired.


----------



## Trade (May 20, 2019)

Shark movies. Jaws, The Reef, Open Water, The Shallows, 47 Meters Down, Deep Blue Sea, etc. They scare the bejesus out of me. But I watch them anyway. I am drawn to them like a moth to a flame. 







One exception is Sharknado. Sharknado didn't scare me. That one was fun.


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I miss not being physically able as I was in my youth and when I encounter a crazy driver for example not that I would instigate a road rage incident but back in my youth I most likely would not have run from it.



I’ve been involved in a few road rage incidents

One, we both parked

I pulled his upper body thru his passenger window, by his face

We discussed proper driving techniques for a bit

I think that may have been adrenalin 

I still feel I can mix it up, but more hesitant now
Not worth it

Can’t think of much that scares me

Maybe I scare me



Wait....

Snakes scare me


big time


----------



## norman (May 20, 2019)

The onlly time I have been scared was when I was bear hunting in Canada.  I came upon a blueberry patch and laid my gun down and was picking berries when a bear charged me. I ran, but a bear can run 35 miles per hour and caught up and took me down.. He was on top and was about to crush my head in his jaws when I reached down and tickled his balls.  He just rolled over and shut his eyes and I jumped up and ran for my life up a hill.  When I reached the top I looked back to see if the bear was chasing me. To my surprise he was standing where I left him and waving for me to come back.


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2019)

norman said:


> The onlly time I have been scared was when I was bear hunting in Canada.  I came upon a blueberry patch and laid my gun down and was picking berries when a bear charged me. I ran, but a bear can run 35 miles per hour and caught up and took me down.. He was on top and was about to crush my head in his jaws when I reached down and tickled his balls.  He just rolled over and shut his eyes and I jumped up and ran for my life up a hill.  When I reached the top I looked back to see if the bear was chasing me. To my surprise he was standing where I left him and waving for me to come back.



Hilarious


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I’ve been involved in a few road rage incidents
> 
> One, we both parked
> 
> ...



I'm the same. I rarely ever back down from anything, but I've definitely become wiser in how approach things. The last time I got physical with someone it took too damn long for my body to heal, so rethinking the way I carry myself at times was more self preservation than anything else, plus at this stage of the game I have too much to lose. My wife thinks I'm crazy the way I talk to people sometimes, mind you these are people that have it coming for one reason or another. I don't go looking for trouble but I'm not going to let someone disrespect me or my wife. I try to take all the precautions I can to be prepared and avoid being a victim. So far so good, but who knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Olivia (May 20, 2019)

Being scared is what helped homo sapiens and just about all creatures that walk the earth to actually survive. Can you imagine what it would be like if you were never ever scared of anything? Early man would see a rock formation and at first think he was seeing a crouching lion which made him very cautious until he knew for sure it was only a rock formation that he saw. Being scared is a good thing unless everything begins to look like a lion to you. That's where being scared is a bad thing.


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Being scared is what helped homo sapiens and just about all creatures that walk the earth to actually survive. Can you imagine what it would be like if you were never ever scared of anything? Early man would see a rock formation and at first think he was seeing a crouching lion which made him very cautious until he knew for sure it was only a rock formation that he saw. Being scared is a good thing unless everything begins to look like a lion to you. That's where being scared is a bad thing.


----------



## Olivia (May 20, 2019)

Yes, no limitations is the perfect match to set the fire.


----------



## Maywalk (May 21, 2019)

KingsX said:


> ?
> 
> Do any of you singles sometimes get scared... either for a good reason or for no specific reason at all ??
> 
> ...




Only when I look in the mirror and see a few more wrinkles.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2019)

Sometimes but I think a little fear is healthy. Perhaps if we have no fear at all we would either take life for granted or worse, not be here any more.


----------



## Trade (May 22, 2019)

We all fear something. 

Especially the ones that have those "No Fear" widow stickers on their vehicles. 

They are the ones that fear the most.


----------



## 911 (May 22, 2019)

At one time, cat burglars, as they were called back in the day, seldom carried any weapon to do harm. If they broke into a house and found someone home, they would high-tail it out of there.

Burglars today have become braver and less fearful. Many of our burglars have traded their black attire and screwdrivers used to jimmy a lock in for hoodies and either a knife or handgun. IOW, they’ve stepped up their game and prefer to just do a home invasion. If someone is home, they either take them down, secure them, or maybe worse.

I don’t mean to scare anyone, but we all need to be more vigilant than in the past and not afraid or hesitant to call the police if you see something in your neighborhood that just doesn’t seem right. 

Remember: An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. “BenFranklin”


----------



## 911 (May 23, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I’ve been involved in a few road rage incidents
> 
> One, we both parked
> 
> ...



What you you did was very risky. I think maybe it was more testosterone flowing than adrenaline. I have seen road rage incidents go very bad.


----------



## Gary O' (May 23, 2019)

911 said:


> What you you did was very risky. I think maybe it was more testosterone flowing than adrenaline. I have seen road rage incidents go very bad.



Yessir

maybe a mix

and, yes, they can


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2019)

I wouldn't say scared but cautious and more careful.


----------



## norman (Jul 5, 2019)

I wish I had the courage my dog has, if there is strange noise outside our dog raises its ears.  I head for the door open it and say, sig'em.  It can be pitch dark,  pouring down rain, it doesn't matter that dog blindly charges outside  looking for something to kill.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 5, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Snip!   My daughters both live in the Austin area, which I HATE; I have never understood the attraction of Austin.



Amazing business climate for start-ups, great live music scene, great art, theater, great restaurants, great lakes and city parks, etc., etc. Of course the preceding comes with insane real estate costs and taxes, horrible air, bad water, almost unbearable traffic. 

I really like the Museum District in Houston, and I'd consider moving there if it wasn't in Texas. I really like Dallas, too, but it's Texas, as well. My next move will be North.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 5, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Amazing business climate for start-ups, great live music scene, great art, theater, great restaurants, great lakes and city parks, etc., etc. Of course the preceding comes with insane real estate costs and taxes, horrible air, bad water, almost unbearable traffic.
> 
> I really like the Museum District in Houston, and I'd consider moving there if it wasn't in Texas. I really like Dallas, too, but it's Texas, as well. My next move will be North.


Sorry, but I remember the "original" Austin (Hippie Cove when it was actually full of hippies, lol).   My ex husband lives in Spicewood, one daughter in Cedar Park, one daughter in Round Rock and my best friend has lived in Austin for over 30 years.  I much prefer the area where my son lives, outside of Smithville on 20 acres near Bastrop.   The influx of "outsiders" to Austin has ruined it IMO.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 5, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Sorry, but I remember the "original" Austin (Hippie Cove when it was actually full of hippies, lol).   My ex husband lives in Spicewood, one daughter in Cedar Park, one daughter in Round Rock and my best friend has lived in Austin for over 30 years.  I much prefer the area where my son lives, outside of Smithville on 20 acres near Bastrop.   The influx of "outsiders" to Austin has ruined it IMO.



Hippie Hollow was a hangout, for me, in '78. I'd take conga drums out there, shed my clothes, and play for the other naked folks who'd get into some very cool tribal dancing. Yeah, the massive influx of folks from all over the place, over the last twenty years, or so, has ruined the charm Austin had when I first got here.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 5, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Hippie Hollow was a hangout, for me, in '78. I'd take conga drums out there, shed my clothes, and play for the other naked folks who'd get into some very cool tribal dancing. Yeah, the massive influx of folks from all over the place, over the last twenty years, or so, has ruined the charm Austin had when I first got here.


I don't know why I said "cove".    Duh. My Old Timers must have kicked in.   We made many trips to Hippie Hollow during the 70's but we kept our swimsuits on.


----------



## Malika (Aug 10, 2019)

KingsX said:


> ?
> 
> Do any of you singles sometimes get scared... either for a good reason or for no specific reason at all ??
> 
> ...


Yes!! Im in a new state, where I do not know anyone. Im older, slower, afraid to trust, afraid not to trust. Im afraid of the bugs and creepy crawling, slithering critters, Im not use to out here. Im afraid of dying and only the smell will alert people. Im afraid ALL the time. It is only my faith in The Creator and the hope of things getting better, that keep me some what together. This forum helps. Identifying some of what I feel with others is a God send.


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 11, 2019)

I've lived alone,  with a dog for a very long time.

Remember when I was woken by a flashlight being shone in my bedroom window.

Started cursing,  yelling out every bad word I could think of,  while my dog went berserk barking her head off.

After a while,  the light disappeared, but my dog was still barking, so  I crept up to the front windows,  managed to take a peek out to see what was there.

Saw two Police officers standing there and a Police car in the driveway.

Seems I hadn't answered a phone call from someone who was disturbed about that and had asked for a "welfare" check on me.

Had to apologise for my rather foul language.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 12, 2019)

I think as we get older, we become aware that we're not immortal, that life is fragile, and that it can even hang by a thread.  I personally know a man ten years younger than myself who unexpectedly suffered a heart attack and stroke at the same time.  Even if hale and hearty, there are the itinerant gun nuts who have attacked shopping centers, concerts, theaters, schools, and even churches; the unthinkable has become all too commonplace.  The uncertainties of contemporary life are quite pronounced, all of which can easily make people feel afraid...


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

> The influx of "outsiders" to Austin has ruined it IMO.



I'm curious, C'est Moi.  Who are the outsiders?

I've only been to Austin once, for my granddaughter's wedding, stayed there for the weekend. I liked it, but interestingly, I felt like I was in
California rather than Texas!  Though I did buy a cowboy hat while I was there.


----------



## Trade (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I'm curious, C'est Moi.  Who are the outsiders?



When I had my DNA done it came back 100% European, so that makes me an outsider.


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

I have lived alone for almost 13 years now. I don't think I could live with anyone else. The only time it is scary is when something is wrong with the house and I can't get anyone to fix it.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 15, 2019)

My biggest fear is to become very ill, have a stroke, lose consciousness and not
be found for several hours or days.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh my God, yes!   I have a ring doorbell, an alarm system, motion detector lights on every outside corner of the house, window locks, ‘sticks’ in the window wells and double deadbolt locks.    I am queen of scaredy-cats.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

No, not for my safety .


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 15, 2019)

We have a giant dog and other goodies that would deter potential bad guys plus I’m grouchy so that should scare someone away. (Just kidding!)


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 16, 2019)

I recently had to go out and confront a group of boys who were causing trouble at the back of where I live. They didn't say anything threatening but I suddenly realised they had surrounded me. That was scary, as there have been incidents of teenagers actually attacking and killing men who had challenged them.

Fortunately, a man walking his  dog appeared and the boys dispersed, but I shall be more careful in future.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2019)

Trade said:


> When I had my DNA done it came back 100% European, so that makes me an outsider.


I had a feeling we were related, Trade, LOL


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2019)

Rosemarie, next time call the police, you're paying taxes for their services.


----------



## Linda (Aug 16, 2019)

I am not as afraid as I was the first 30 or so years of my life.  I am still cautious though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

KingsX said:


> ?
> 
> Do any of you singles sometimes get scared... either for a good reason or for no specific reason at all ??
> 
> ...



My theory is that emotions are there to promote survival, to promote an apt reaction.
Fear is good if it causes you to act in a way to better survive.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 19, 2020)

I used to walk barefoot when i was a child and stepped on and killed huge rattlesnakes, but as I got older, I don't care for snakes, rodents or large spiders.  Yes, I know it's illogical, but I am afraid of those things.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I used to walk barefoot when i was a child and stepped on and killed huge rattlesnakes







*I...….HATE......SNAKES*

Deathly afraid of them

'barefoot'.......whoa


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 96097
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gary, I can't imagine you being afraid of much of anything!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Gary, I can't imagine you being afraid of much of anything!


Throw a snake at me

I become a screaming shivering pile of wrinkles and hair


----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2020)

Gary, I killed the rattler,so he can't hurt you!  I used to climb inside the caves in the hills by the river though, (The mighty Yellowstone) and when I saw,or heard there were snakes, I'd slowly back out.  I was always barefoot as a kid.  
I used to think my childhood was quite normal, but maybe it wasn't!


----------



## Marlene (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm not scared in my apartment since I live in a relatively safe area and have great apartment managers and neighbors.  However, the one thing I don't do now that I didn't give a second thought to in the past is drive around alone at night in areas with which I'm not familiar.  I still hop in my car and travel around the country alone, but only drive during the daylight hours.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 20, 2020)

No, never.  I live in a small town.  Nothing here to get scared of even if you though.  I have learned to "laugh" at some of the news.  Caught the cable over 16 years ago so that helps.  Plan to cancel my paper also.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Gary, I killed the rattler,so he can't hurt you! I used to climb inside the caves in the hills by the river though, (The mighty Yellowstone) and when I saw,or heard there were snakes, I'd slowly back out. I was always barefoot as a kid.


My wife was raised in Louisiana 
She too went barefoot
Told me about all the snakes she ran into
Sorta scary bedtime stories for me

I'd run into moccasins ever once in awhile when in Houston
Ugly ugly snakes, they were
Seen some rattlers, but they were small
Don't have to be big to give me the creeps
It's just another reason I love my cabin property 
No snakes
Snakes hate pumice
The 'soil' there is mostly pumice
15 mi due east of Crater Lake (MT Mazama)


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 20, 2020)

What used to scare me, white hair behind the wheel of a car , truck or whatever. Absolute terror was seeing the top of the head , white haired looking between the dash and under the top of the steering wheel...
   Now that I have the white hair, not so bad....


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 20, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Absolute terror was seeing the top of the head , white haired looking between the dash and under the top of the steering wheel...


Great visual 
The ones that still give me a bit of alarm are the ones that back outa the garage and onto the street....at 70 mph
Then proceed down the street.....at 15 mph


----------



## katlupe (Mar 20, 2020)

Before I moved here two years ago I lived in the middle of the state forest with no neighbors you could see. We generated our own power so it was turned off at night. If I heard something outside I could not turn on an outside light. Kids came to party in the woods and I would hear them shooting guns and stuff and I was afraid they would hit the house with a bullet and get me or come up here and attack us. I was afraid to let my dog out because I did not want her to get shot either. During hunting season it was even worse there.

The other thing I am deathly afraid of is lightning. Nothing scares me more. People will tell me how much they love storms and will sit on their porches to watch it. My cousin's son as a teenager was sitting on a porch with others doing that and was killed by lightning striking him. I have seen too many stories in the news about it to not be afraid of it. I researched it to see if I was being silly, not a bit. 

After moving here to a senior living apartment complex, I don't have to worry about either. If there is a lightning storm, most of the time I don't even realize it. My building is super insulated. My city is as safe as a city can be. I am a block from the police station. Our building is locked and has video cameras all over the place. But I do not leave my apartment after dark, not even to go downstairs to my storage area or the laundry room. One lady went out to the dumpster and when she opened it to throw her garbage bag in a guy jumped up and out and ran past her! Scared her big time! The biggest crime here seems to be car theft.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Throw a snake at me
> 
> I become a screaming shivering pile of wrinkles and hair




I react the same way to spiders, particularly large, fuzzy ones.  It's a visceral reaction I have no control over.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 20, 2020)

At one time grocery stores were open 24 hours. I would wake up and walk over to get groceries at 2 a.m.  
No longer will I do that. I'm not scared I just know better now. Things like that are no longer enjoyable. The town I grew up in and what it is now is not recognizable. Drug gangs have moved into town.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2020)

For the most part no because I am way bolder and a little more aggressive than I used to be. Sometimes other people worry me a little like if I'm getting ready to leave the house and 3 men are at the curb with bikes talking and looking around. I will wait for them to disperse before I go out just for safety sake. For myself and right now I figure if they see me leave that makes my home more vulnerable. Just being aware of my surroundings more.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 20, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I react the same way to spiders, particularly large, fuzzy ones


Now, spiders, I consider rather cute
Woke up to a backpacker at the top end of my covers one morn at the cabin
A somewhat face to face daybreak greeting 
One look at me, looking at him, and his little front legs raised up, and (what I think were) his eyes got bigger
Then he skittered off
Gave me a chuckle


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 20, 2020)

It is pretty obvious people are now scared because of the soaring gun sales.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2020)

I don't find I'm getting scared, I find I'm getting ANGRY.  And, it's only been a few days!  I'm going to work on myself to settle down or I'll be a raving lunatic in a fortnight.


----------



## J-Kat (Apr 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> It is pretty obvious people are now scared because of the soaring gun sales.



 I live alone.  I do not go out after dark if I can possibly avoid it.  Keep the doors locked and the alarm system on at night.  I do have two dogs but they are little and the older one will sleep through a tornado and the younger one will bark but not bite so they are not much help.  I have seriously considered getting a gun of some kind though I have never used one and probably couldn't hit the side of a barn.  Might scare the bad people away.  Growing up I don't remember seeing any kind of handgun or long gun in the house.  Times have changed though.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Now, spiders, I consider rather cute
> Woke up to a backpacker at the top end of my covers one morn at the cabin
> A somewhat face to face daybreak greeting
> One look at me, looking at him, and his little front legs raised up, and (what I think were) his eyes got bigger
> ...




I would have probably either had a heart attack on the spot or just moved out and let the spider have the place.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2020)

J-Kat said:


> I live alone.  I do not go out after dark if I can possibly avoid it.  Keep the doors locked and the alarm system on at night.  I do have two dogs but they are little and the older one will sleep through a tornado and the younger one will bark but not bite so they are not much help.  I have seriously considered getting a gun of some kind though I have never used one and probably couldn't hit the side of a barn.  Might scare the bad people away.  Growing up I don't remember seeing any kind of handgun or long gun in the house.  Times have changed though.


One of the biggest myths around is that learning to use a firearm for self defense is extremely complicated, very difficult & reserved for "experts."  That myth persists in part because of "macho" men & some police officers who are trying to show that they are "special," "elite" & "highly skilled."  It's all ego.
Hitting small targets at long ranges - as in target shooting is difficult.  But that has nothing to do with self defense, which usually involves hitting a man-sized target at close distances.  Most such confrontations happen at distances of 3-10 feet.  Just about anyone can hit at that distance. And even if they're missing, the adversary won't be standing around, waiting.
I have instructed enough beginners to know.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 16, 2020)

No..  I have learned there is nothing to Fear but Fear itself.  I have been through very difficult challenges times in my life, have had several family members pass away.  The last family member was my sister...she died tragically on my birthday 11.23.19   I am 60 yrs young...the only med I am on his Muscle relaxers as needed..  I feel I have lived a pretty good life.. but some where deep in my Soul, I feel the best chapter is just beginning.  That puts a BIG smile on my face.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 28, 2020)

Of course certain things frighten me.  More because I am an innate worrier.  A year and a half ago my 49 yr. old daughter in law passed away from and extremely rare and toxic form of cancer.  She was gone in 4 months.  I had introduced her to my son back in the middle of the 90s and they had an on again off again relationship for a few years and then just did not see one another for at least another 6 or 7.  At any rate, they met by chance and got together again and finally married in 2008.  10 years later she was gone.  They had no children due to the lateness of their marriage and careers.  

So, now it is just my son and I and I worry constantly about him.  He is coming along well.  Belongs to a terrific bereavement group, but he has some very bad moments that frighten me, even though he reassures me he's OK.  Now, with my having been so ill he is very concerned about me and I have to reassure him every day that I am fine.  

This is becoming a vicious circle and it scares me sometime.  Once I am out of isolation and he launches his boat I'll relax a bit more.  Or will I?  Taking it out into the bay or the ocean will give me pause for certain.  Spiders and snakes scare the living daylights out of me.  So do criminals, but I am more inclined to get angry over the things they pull.  

I am always trying to find a way to stress less over these things.  Generally, I am a pretty happy sort with a good sense of humor.  Perhaps that's my saving grace.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 28, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I react the same way to spiders, particularly large, fuzzy ones.  It's a visceral reaction I have no control over.


I’m the same way about MICE  @Butterfly I can’t stand them ,and I live in a cereal growing area ( in Aust ) where we get plagues of them from time to time

@Gaer allot of children / adults who live in the tropical part of Australia  ( Queensland ) walk around ,go to school with no shoes on ...AND they have some of the biggest creepiest things in Australia.

like huge spiders / snakes / cain toads to name  a few , If visiting Australia ever crossed your mind  @Gary I’d cross Queensland off your list right now .

I live in South Aust where we have one of the deadliest snakes in the world living  ,the largest one I’ve seen was about 8 foot thank goodness we rarely  see them
https://www.environment.sa.gov.au/topics/plants-and-animals/Living_with_wildlife/Snakes

We went on a bus tour of the mountains while in Queensland two years ago ( we go up there most winters for a month ) most of huge creepy crawlies are sleeping then .
The bus driver told us during our trip most Qld homes have at least one python snake living in their ceilings ...omg that makes my hands seat just typing the words


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I’m the same way about MICE  @Butterfly I can’t stand them ,and I live in a cereal growing area ( in Aust ) where we get plagues of them from time to time
> 
> @Gaer allot of children / adults who live in the tropical part of Australia  ( Queensland ) walk around ,go to school with no shoes on ...AND they have some of the biggest creepiest things in Australia.
> 
> ...



Mice don't really scare me, but I HATE 'em.  I hate it when they get in the house and try to get into food and poop all over.  But they don't cause that deep-in-the-gut terror that I feel about spiders.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 29, 2020)

Some fears are rational and some are irrational. I have experienced rational fears several times: like coming in for a landing at the SeaTac airport when the crosswinds are tossing the plane around like a ping pong ball in a hurricane. Or landing on a rolling destroyer in a rolling helicopter in heavy seas. Or going into surgery. Or …. Rational fears make sense.

Irrational fears are another matter, and I don't seem to be overly troubled by them very much. Part of that might be that I tend to act quickly and aggressively when my family or I are threatened. I don't even stop to think or worry.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I’m the same way about MICE  @Butterfly I can’t stand them ,and I live in a cereal growing area ( in Aust ) where we get plagues of them from time to time
> 
> @Gaer allot of children / adults who live in the tropical part of Australia  ( Queensland ) walk around ,go to school with no shoes on ...AND they have some of the biggest creepiest things in Australia.
> 
> ...


You do know that pythons are not venomous?  And people are not their favorite food....


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> You do know that pythons are not venomous?  And people are not their favorite food....


I shall hold that thought the next time I meet up with a python.


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2020)

After my husband died, I developed an irrational fear of falling.  I could not stand on a small stepstool to change a light.  I went down steps like a 95-year-old woman.  There was about a 3-inch step down into my garage and when I went out to do the laundry, I had to put both of my hands on the wall before I'd step down.  

Then, after a couple of months, one day the fear was gone <SNAP> just like that!  

Other than that, I'm an adrenalin-junkie and no fear/no adrenalin.


----------



## old medic (Apr 30, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Scared, no. But I find that I am more easily startled.


I'm the opposite.... After 30+ years of emergency services, My reaction have been dulled....


----------



## oldman (Apr 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Some fears are rational and some are irrational. I have experienced rational fears several times: like coming in for a landing at the SeaTac airport when the crosswinds are tossing the plane around like a ping pong ball in a hurricane. Or landing on a rolling destroyer in a rolling helicopter in heavy seas. Or going into surgery. Or …. Rational fears make sense.
> 
> Irrational fears are another matter, and I don't seem to be overly troubled by them very much. Part of that might be that I tend to act quickly and aggressively when my family or I are threatened. I don't even stop to think or worry.


Truthfully, I never liked flying into SeaTac in any kind of weather. I would rather land blindfolded into San Francisco.


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Very little scares me, though I don't like spiders and snakes (isn't there a song with those words..?)


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> You do know that pythons are not venomous?  And people are not their favorite food....


It won't be so cute when he tries to give HER a hug!


----------



## Kadee (May 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> You do know that pythons are not venomous?  And people are not their favorite food....


Yes but they have been known to crush a child to death in their beds .


This is recent attack on a child @win231 

https://7news.com.au/news/qld/queen...snake-tries-to-pull-him-to-his-death-c-616024


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 2, 2020)

I am 75 and never been married. I have lived on my own since I was 16 years old and came to America from Japan. Even then when I was just 16 and trying to start out on my own I wasn't as scared as I get sometimes today. I think the world is so different today as well that we have to be a lot more cautious.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 2, 2020)

Do I get scared... hmmm...  I startle too easily, but attribute this to my level of deep concentration and a history of multiple traumatic events.  After the momentary jumping, once I realize what caused it, nothing really scares me - I might worry or get angry, but scared, not so much.  Although, there have been times when 'scared' would have been a more appropriate response.


----------



## peppermint (May 2, 2020)

Yes, I have to say, I always was a scardy cat...I worry about our family and everything that is
going on with the world.…  God Help Us!!


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Yes, I have to say, I always was a scardy cat...I worry about our family and everything that is
> going on with the world.…  God Help Us!!



*Peppermint I think we are related ! *


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Do I get scared... hmmm...  I startle too easily, but attribute this to my level of deep concentration and a history of multiple traumatic events.  After the momentary jumping, once I realize what caused it, nothing really scares me - I might worry or get angry, but scared, not so much.  Although, there have been times when 'scared' would have been a more appropriate response.


I startle very easily also. So much so that my reaction often scare others around me since I screech really loud. It’s quite embarrassing but something I have zero control over. Like you, once  the initial startle is over I’m fine. 

The only thing I’m afraid of are ‘crowds of people too close to me.’


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I startle very easily also. So much so that my reaction often scare others around me since I screech really loud. It’s quite embarrassing but something I have zero control over. Like you, once  the initial startle is over I’m fine.


I have had people actually get angry with me - they blame me for 'over-reacting.'  Like you, I have no control over it.  If I did, I wouldn't be this way!


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I have had people actually get angry with me - they blame me for 'over-reacting.'  Like you, I have no control over it.  If I did, I wouldn't be this way!


Really? That’s sad. I’ve never had anyone get angry with me. They are usually far more considerate than that. Most of my screams are things like lawn mowers backfiring or a staple gun or air compressor motor suddenly going off or being suddenly startled by someone who I didn’t know was there. Most people are more surprised by my squeals than angry. 

Years ago while I walked our dogs on our country road , there was a neighbour who lived down the road who used to jog and I’d often squeal because I’d never hear her approaching me from behind. Once she realized I squealed she’d announce she was approaching. We’d laugh  and she’d move on. 

Like you said, if I could control it, I would. 
It’s like a sneeze. It just happens.


----------



## terry123 (May 3, 2020)

I live in the Clear Lake area of Houston.  We have had some car break ins here at the complex.  It has always been cars left unlocked.  No break ins of cars that are locked.  The office keeps telling folks in the bulletins to lock their cars.  I thought everybody locked their cars.
To me its like locking my house doors. Always done it and taught my kids to do the same!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Really? That’s sad. I’ve never had anyone get angry with me. They are usually far more considerate than that. Most of my screams are things like lawn mowers backfiring or a staple gun or air compressor motor suddenly going off or being suddenly startled by someone who I didn’t know was there. Most people are more surprised by my squeals than angry.
> 
> Years ago while I walked our dogs on our country road , there was a neighbour who lived down the road who used to jog and I’d often squeal because I’d never hear her approaching me from behind. Once she realized I squealed she’d announce she was approaching. We’d laugh  and she’d move on.
> 
> ...


Actually, I just Googled startle response in adults: https://www.lighterbrighteryou.life/latestnews/2017/6/21/magnesium
Despite the name of the website, the information is very interesting.  I may get a magnesium supplement and give it a try.  I jump when the phone rings and when people appear suddenly.  Like you, I've tried training neighbors to make noise and approach facing me.  Once upon a time, I had a coworker who would sneak up and poke me in the back rib cage, thinking it was funny to see me jump and squeal.  It wasn't funny.  The angry people were usually driving me - I would startle badly from the noise of something hitting the car or their phone ringing, jump and yelp - and be chastised severely.  It is embarrassing.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'm curious, C'est Moi.  Who are the outsiders?
> 
> I've only been to Austin once, for my granddaughter's wedding, stayed there for the weekend. I liked it, but interestingly, I felt like I was in
> California rather than Texas!  Though I did buy a cowboy hat while I was there.


As @treeguy64 said, the massive influx of folks from all over the place (and yes, including a lot of Californians) has really changed the vibe of Austin.   Of course, it's also happening to the rest of Texas, especially the large metro areas including Houston.


----------



## Lewkat (May 4, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (May 4, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Peppermint I think we are related ! *


You never know....


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Actually, I just Googled startle response in adults: https://www.lighterbrighteryou.life/latestnews/2017/6/21/magnesium
> Despite the name of the website, the information is very interesting.  I may get a magnesium supplement and give it a try.  I jump when the phone rings and when people appear suddenly.  Like you, I've tried training neighbors to make noise and approach facing me.  Once upon a time, I had a coworker who would sneak up and poke me in the back rib cage, thinking it was funny to see me jump and squeal.  It wasn't funny.  The angry people were usually driving me - I would startle badly from the noise of something hitting the car or their phone ringing, jump and yelp - and be chastised severely.  It is embarrassing.


My man used to think it was funny too. Not so much now .  I fixed him. 
Magnesium helps relax my  nerves but it doesn’t stop me from me from becoming overly startled or jumping or squealing for that matter.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 4, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Actually, I just Googled startle response in adults: https://www.lighterbrighteryou.life/latestnews/2017/6/21/magnesium
> Despite the name of the website, the information is very interesting.  I may get a magnesium supplement and give it a try.  I jump when the phone rings and when people appear suddenly.  Like you, I've tried training neighbors to make noise and approach facing me.  Once upon a time, I had a coworker who would sneak up and poke me in the back rib cage, thinking it was funny to see me jump and squeal.  It wasn't funny.  The angry people were usually driving me - I would startle badly from the noise of something hitting the car or their phone ringing, jump and yelp - and be chastised severely.  It is embarrassing.


I startle easily as well.  I didn’t read above, but I take 1200 magnesium a day and it hasn’t lessen my startle reflex.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 4, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I startle easily as well.  I didn’t read above, but I take 1200 magnesium a day and it hasn’t lessen my startle reflex.


Dang, disappointed to hear this.  One thing that I read from another Google link that it might stem from encephalitis, which almost killed me long ago.  /-;  Well, I've lived with it for a long time now - it's not the end of the world, though I've jumped twice tonight because of the kitchen timer that *I* had set.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> My man used to think it was funny too. Not so much now .  I fixed him.
> Magnesium helps relax my  nerves but it doesn’t stop me from me from becoming overly startled or jumping or squeaking for that matter.


Aneeda 72 also has this exaggerated startle response (according to her later post) and takes magnesium with no improvement.  My hopes are dashed.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Aneeda 72 also has this exaggerated startle response (according to her later post) and takes magnesium with no improvement.  My hopes are dashed.


It appears that anyone who has had traumatic experiences over a prolonged period of time gets this. I don’t know if it’s part of ptsd or if it’s a separate thing.  All I know if that it’s not something that can be cured in my personal life. I just deal with it the best when it happens and apologize to anyone I startle


----------



## Rose57 (Aug 15, 2020)

It seems in my 60+ years I’ve found myself in several dangerous situations that activated fear. I wasn’t taught how to in protect myself or even instructed how to behave, so I have no idea how but my intuition Seemed to take over, reminded me attackers thrive on fear or panic.  I don’t know how, but I used the adrenaline of my own fear to guide me instead of panic. I can only guess, not allowing my Potential attacker/attackers to see my fear may have been what saved me several times in life, either that I have a guardian angel.  

Once a gang of street thugs stood in the middle of a industrial deserted street between me and my car.  Initially I saw them and walked back into the building I had exited.  Waited a while, when I came out the second time all 4 of them hasn’t moved still standing blocking my way.  I knew they would know if I walked back in a second time it would be out of fear.  I knew I couldn’t out run them, my gut told me I had to hide my fear, my only chance was to bluff them. The honestly thought I was about to die, however I faked my best confident walk Directly towards them, when I got within a few feet, I have no idea how I did it, but greeted them with the most genuine confident “HELLO GENTLEMEN” with as I could muster, making sure I barely walking within a foot of them.  I didn’t dare look back and give away my fear.  My whole body was shaking I could barely get the key into the lock of my car door.  Still I never looked back until I pull out and was driving away, they all still stood in the street but had turned watching me drive away.  That was many years ago and I still feel myself shake remembering it.  I learned something from that, give them what they least expect and it just might save ya.  

Now I’m much older, no longer attractive, gained weight and hair fully grey.  Living alone, makes me an easy target.  I’ve found pry marks on automated garage shop door. I’ve Come home to find my TV and phone box wide open several times.  The Police told me they can’t do anything unless they physically catch someone in the act. The last several winters when it’s snowed  I’ve found foot prints someone walking around my home up close to windows. I installed security lights and thought of camera’s but they are smarter then to be recognized Especially at night.

I’ll be honest these days my anger Seems to out weigh my fear. People know It takes Sherif 20-30 minutes to respond.  Not Much good if I need help fast. So Several times my fear has exploded into anger. Ive hear noises outside.  
I do what they least expect, SHOW NO FEAR, I’ve opened my door Walked out cursing and shouted “I don’t know who you are but I can hear you”  Then with as much hostility I can muster say, “I suggest you get F’in get LOST because the Sheriff is already on there way but it won’t do ya any t good if I catch ya first, I’m PISSED OFF AND ARMED, MOVE ON
BEFORE MY RAGE GETS THE BEST OF YA!  THEN I Spam the door as hard as I can. I’ve only had to do this a few times, So far The noises have stop, I realize I feel less scared, I can only guess my anger Really did overload my fear.  Maybe deep down I feel I’ve lived my life, if it’s my time to go, so be it, but I refuse to be afraid, I can only guess my neighbors know this.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 15, 2020)

No, i'm never scared.  
No, That's wrong.  Huge spiders scare me!
I can't think of anything else that would scare me.
I  think I have courage.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It appears that anyone who has had traumatic experiences over a prolonged period of time gets this. I don’t know if it’s part of ptsd or if it’s a separate thing.  All I know if that it’s not something that can be cured in my personal life. I just deal with it the best when it happens and apologize to anyone I startle


*It happens with anxiety too.*


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2020)

The one that tries to get in my home, will be scared....


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2020)

After 2 failed marriages thanks to my illustrious career I love being alone, well except when the 1958 movie "The Blob" comes on cable. When that horror show hit the small screen when I was a young'n I was gripped with nightmares especially when my older brother found a new way to torture me at night.  Now I am alone and think maybe marriage would be a good idea, well maybe not so good since they scared me more the blob did when it was alimony check writing time.





www.dailymotion.com/video/x5eT8gy

What really scared me was when the Blob took 2 direct hits from Dr. Hallans shotgun then absorbed poor ole doc. I always wondered if the people who were desert like strawberry jello to Bloby felt any pain. Now me? I'd hope to go into cardiac arrest if that thing showed up at my door.


----------



## gloria (Aug 18, 2020)

KingsX said:


> ?
> 
> Do any of you singles sometimes get scared... either for a good reason or for no specific reason at all ??
> 
> ...



Yes I think that's one of the issues we get as we get older and specially widowed, I panic easier now, I don't have a husband to run to that would say "don't worry Ill take care of it".  then after I bothered him with what was on my mind I would completely calm down. Hard to feel brave.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

gloria said:


> Yes I think that's one of the issues we get as we get older and specially widowed, I panic easier now, I don't have a husband to run to that would say "don't worry Ill take care of it".  then after I bothered him with what was on my mind I would completely calm down. Hard to feel brave.


Welcome to the forum @gloria


----------



## gloria (Aug 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Welcome to the forum @gloria


Thank you  Hollydolly,  I'm enoying all the post so much.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm scared up to this day when I remember The Exorcist movie with Linda Blair's head turning and the look in her eyes. I was just a kid then but up to now it never fails to give me the heebie jeebies just the mere mention of it.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 23, 2020)

I am scared of certain bugs...  Hate seeing bugs in the house.  They are not welcome unless they come with part of my mortgage payment


----------



## Jamesed (Sep 27, 2020)

KingsX said:


> ?
> 
> Do any of you singles sometimes get scared... either for a good reason or for no specific reason at all ??
> 
> ...


I think that is only natural. Fear is a *NATURAL RESPONSE TO THE UNKNOWN*. We humans are social animals. We like to have other people around us. Herd instinct.  A single Horse is as Jumpy as a long tailed Kitty Cat in a room full of rocking Chairs.  Put in another Horse (and a goat for more fun) and they settle down.  Same with Humans.  Remember we are a Tribal creature and in prehistoric times we had a village around us to watch over us in hard times.  NOT TODAY THOUGH.

There are three kinds of fear.
*Physical fear:* Fear for our physical being. Violence upon our bodies, positions, fire, earthquake, storms.
*Emotional fear: *Fear of being alone, Fear of feeling worthless, Fear of Depleting our financial resources.
*Spiritual fear: * Fear of what the immediate future holds, loss of Identity as a person. Fear of Sickness. Fear of control over our lives.

For Physical Fear we can take steps to secure out surroundings. Alarms, fire, intrusion, and emergency requirements. (simply safe systems is a good place to start, as you can start small and add to the system as time and finances allow). Get a first alert pendent that will allow you to request assistance at the touch of a button.  Get a wireless control for lamps in rooms so If you suspect some one is in your house you can turn on interior and exterior lights at the touch of a button.  Secure your Environment with shutters and steel bars over windows. *Don't place iron bars over doors as that may keep first responders from getting to  you in an emergency. *The limits to your personal protection are in your bank book and intelligence. *You might want to consider buying a good safe.  *There are floor safes out there that cost $600-$800 for storing your valuables and financial  records. However (now this is a touchy subject for a great many people); think long and hard about purchasing a fire arm.  Unless you have lived around fire arms most of your life my advice is to skip them.  They are more of a danger to you than to any bad guys.  *Also you don't know what trouble is until you drop the hammer on some one!!! *The police and the courts take the discharge of a fire arm very seriously (as well they should).

For Emotional fear:  Get involved with LIFE.  Join social groups where you can make new friends *and be a new friend. *Help out at libraries, schools, long term care facilities. Charitable fund raising activities. Join a Church group, book club, bird watching club, and a *TRAVEL CLUB.  *I know of one TRAVEL Club that is an RV Club and bunch of senior citizens get together pool their resources and hit the road every summer for far away places. Those with out an RV can help pay the expenses of those who do have an RV.

*Spiritual fear:  *A belief system where you know that your life mattered.  A belief that you had a positive effect on some one at some time. A belief that you somehow made the world a better place for some one or ONE OF THE *DIVINE CREATORS CREATURES.  *Just have a little faith you your self and *YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT,*


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 27, 2020)

Very little scares me, I am terrified of snakes and mice though.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2020)

It's natural for us to become frightened of the unknown where as adults it manifests itself as anxiety.  Once we are faced with that which is frightening, we take measures to protect ourselves unconsciously against harm.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2020)

KingsX said:


> Having my AR-15 nearby helps.   So fun, easy and accurate to operate !!
> 
> Of course, I've only used it for target practice... so far!


Better off with a pistol for close quarters engagement.


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 28, 2020)

*Well I have to admit, that when that green, three headed martian with that 12ft long spikey thing that he  withkept prodding my belly button..............yes, I did feel a tiny bit anxious.  *


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 7, 2020)

Since no one knows who I am (really)... or where I live, I can say this honestly.  People think I am brave, but...

Yeah... I get scared.   I didn't used to.  I didn't used to lock my doors.  Even 15 years ago, I never locked my doors.   Even though at my previous house in the city, I was robbed once, I still never locked my doors here.... 

I always had a dog that I though would alert me.... or protect my house.   BTW... when my house was robbed.  It was the night my dog had to spend the night at the vets, the next day... my house was robbed.    Anyway.   I always felt that my dogs were good watchdogs... 

But society has changed.   Now, drug users break into the home of older people to get their prescription pain killers.... there is less respect in the younger generations towards life and property.   For goodness sakes, last year someone stole a "Give Thanks"  sign from my yard.   Who steals a give thanks sign after all????  An no dog barked .

I have always had a fence for my fur-babies.  But a few years ago, I built a new six-foot privacy fence.   There is no way to get in the back gate, you can only exit the gate.   The only way into the house is through the front door.   And, I have exchanged the 1 inch screws in my door plates with 2 1/2 in screws because that is what is recommend nowadays.   I have motion sensor lights front and back.  I bought a solar flashlight that would make a great weapon to hit someone.    And, I have gun permit.   That means I have a gun. 

So now... I can say... I used to get scared sometimes, but I can say now that I am not scared any more.   We, as seniors, have to be proactive in our own security.   Fight or flight.... I'm a fight.


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2020)

Not really afraid, but I am more aware of the dangers out there.
I guess I am lucky to have my Kelpie Miss Chicka. I kid you not that dog can here a possum fart on a wind howling night.


----------

